# Pellet guns



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Any suggestions on pellet rifles and pellet pistols? Maybe like in the middle of quality. They always tell me to start out cheap, but that usually bites me in the (you know) I figure if it's a descent one and I want to sell it I can at lest get something out of it. If I go too cheap it won't be accurate and you can't give it away. Plinking cans, crows, more crows, ground squirrels and more crows.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It has been suggested to me by reputable members that the Beeman P17 pistol packs a lot of bang for the buck at $ 40. Accurate and decent power for plinking and target. I'm going to purchase that one soon.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Anything Beeman is the way to go.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

treefork said:


> It has been suggested to me by reputable members that the Beeman P17 pistol packs a lot of bang for the buck at $ 40. Accurate and decent power for plinking and target. I'm going to purchase that one soon.


What size of ammo does it take .177?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks I just checked out a couple videos, looks good to me. Who needs that consumer magazine when we have the forum(-: thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Aries666 said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > It has been suggested to me by reputable members that the Beeman P17 pistol packs a lot of bang for the buck at $ 40. Accurate and decent power for plinking and target. I'm going to purchase that one soon.
> ...


Yes. I seen it on amazon for $ 40 with free shipping. On there its called the Beeman 2004. I'm pretty sure its the same as the P17.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

As far as rifles, I acquired a Crosman phantom and have been very pleased (.177). I would love to own a high-end pcp, however, at this point in my life I don't get out enough to justify the cost.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This should keep you busy for a while.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_2?rh=n%3A3375251%2Cn%3A3307776011%2Ck%3Apellet+gun&keywords=pellet+gun&ie=UTF8&qid=1408124199&rnid=3375301

I like the Benjamin 392, a copy of the old Sheridan Blue Streak, but in .22 cal instead of the original .20 cal. I had a Silver Streak and it was great.

http://www.amazon.com/Benjamin-392-Action-Variable-Rifle/dp/B002J1OZ8G/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1408124343&sr=1-1&keywords=benjamin+pellet+rifle


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

The 392's are great, but the new ones will require some work to get them up to snuff. They're also a pain to scope.

I just purchased a Crosman Nitro Venom on a whim: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004V9598E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The gun is very solid and I really like it, but the trigger is horrendous and the scope sucks. The good news is the trigger mods are easy and cheap and the gun is cheap enough to offset the cost of a nice scope. It will still never perform like a good PCP, though.

The Beeman looks like a cool little pistol, but at 400 FPS I wouldn't want to shoot a squirrel or a crow with it. You could probably take a ground squirrel with a good hit.


----------



## JuanWayne (Oct 22, 2012)

I've got a Benjamin Marauder and Discovery and love them both! Can't go wrong with the Discovery!


----------

